# eiger snorkel



## rmblanchard2 (Apr 8, 2013)

heres some pics on how im doin my eiger


----------



## rmblanchard2 (Apr 8, 2013)

Done


----------



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

Looks good bud


----------



## rmblanchard2 (Apr 8, 2013)

They worked out good


----------



## swampedeiger (Nov 23, 2009)

Looks good


----------



## rmblanchard2 (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks. What kinda tires u got on ur eiger


----------



## swampedeiger (Nov 23, 2009)

Sold it to my best friend but it has 29.5s on diablo wheels 90mm bbk cam stiffer vavle springs clutch kit Hmf oil cooler relocated and custom snorkels. Thinking of building another but one of.the:flames: newer ones and with a axle.paddle


----------



## rmblanchard2 (Apr 8, 2013)

Yea im lookin to go with bigger tires just tryin not to do any engine work


----------



## rmblanchard2 (Apr 8, 2013)

What other mods can i do bit not a bbk


----------



## swampedeiger (Nov 23, 2009)

Exhaust will help and is yours auto or manual? Mine was auto and I was running a purple secondary spring with different weights that came from epi


----------



## rmblanchard2 (Apr 8, 2013)

Auto i wanna go with 29.5 ol but i dunno if it can turn them good clutch kit coomin next tho


----------



## swampedeiger (Nov 23, 2009)

I ran them before all the motor work. Just keep it in low when playing. I had to trim allittle but I was running 1 1/2 wheels spacers. Keep wanting one more and more


----------



## rmblanchard2 (Apr 8, 2013)

I run mine n low when im muddin. I thinkin bout puttin the pucks to get 2" of lift if i need spacers ill get them too dont really want em. Wut size u was runin wide


----------



## rmblanchard2 (Apr 8, 2013)

Did u have the 29.5 before clutch kit also


----------



## swampedeiger (Nov 23, 2009)

The clutch kit was in when I ran 28 wide silverbacks. The only reason I had the spacers is because I wanted a wider stance


----------



## rmblanchard2 (Apr 8, 2013)

Y the purple spring? Epi kit for eiger is natural and i cant find weights to fit i ordered wut i thought would fit but they dont did epi clutch kit as offered on website hmf exhust and shim mod didnt try it uet gaot a carb leak


----------



## swampedeiger (Nov 23, 2009)

that's what came in the kit. Its been so long ago though they may have changed it


----------

